# Grafting cannabis ....



## mainliner (Apr 20, 2015)

Anyone do this on their mother plants with different strains ?
I'v heard it's a complicated process with a not very good success ratio . Idk?

There's an idea that i just thought of where you can air layer two plants together without cutting any off ( the scrapped stems cross each other) and they graft on to each other, then you can cut one off and your left with a different strain on your other plant  ..... If this makes sense 
Like this 






it looks really complicated though !!


----------



## Aboutapound (Apr 20, 2015)




----------



## mainliner (Apr 20, 2015)

Rotflmao!!

i still really don't get it.


anyways whatever sockdude iv opened a thread for you "post reply" button addicts  its in talk 'n' toke .. 


nothing else to say bout the subject ??


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 20, 2015)

mainliner said:


> Rotflmao!!
> 
> i still really don't get it.
> 
> ...


LMFAO
Too fucking funny


----------



## personal lux (Apr 20, 2015)

Hm...im not sure WHY youd want to graft a cannabis plant? Grafting most any plant like species is possible i assume. such as the 40 fruit stone tree. But the plant wont hybrid itself itll just push out 2 different kinds of bud from each stalk strain that was grafted.


----------



## mainliner (Apr 21, 2015)

personal lux said:


> Hm...im not sure WHY youd want to graft a cannabis plant? Grafting most any plant like species is possible i assume. such as the 40 fruit stone tree. But the plant wont hybrid itself itll just push out 2 different kinds of bud from each stalk strain that was grafted.


 
so you can have a mother plant with different strains on and use it for cuttings


----------



## mainliner (Apr 21, 2015)

its a grafting technique not a breeding one


----------



## willienelson1stgrow (Apr 24, 2015)

I'm gonna try it, why the fuck not. I'm going to graft a female willie nelson, to a male willie nelson stem. Will it turn male or hermi? I'm hoping I can use this awesome stem, I'm going to try drilling a hole inside the male where a node has been cut and then trimming the female node to fit into the male making sure it gets even surfaces of each layers of the stems in contact with eachother..... I just watched a documentary on netfix about grafting nut trees or was it youtube? I don't know but im doing this


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 25, 2015)

I've been wanting to do this for years but haven't had the time. I don't think it would be all that difficult. I've reattached stems/branches that were accidentally broken off, completely, and they reattached to the plant. I don't see why going from one plant to another would be a huge deal. Biggest thing is to have a surgically clean are to work..don't want to introduce pathogens t the wounded area. I've found a light application of B1( superthrive, rooting hormone,etc) at the connection site seems( personal observation, no corroborating data) to speed healing.

here's a decent video about multi strain mothers and grafting.


----------



## mainliner (Apr 25, 2015)

I don't know about the male to female idea, but the idea is you use two females in veg then cut one off, flower or whatever it and keep the other one in veg to do again with another plant .

you can keep putting your mutli-grafted mother in with your main plants when their in veg, and when its grafted on , cut it and put it back in its room......leaving your main room undisturbed apart from a tiny cutting less 

it looks fucking complicated though !!!


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 25, 2015)

personal lux said:


> Hm...im not sure WHY youd want to graft a cannabis plant? ....the plant wont hybrid itself


You mean to tell me the two sets of genetics won't blend into one from this technique? REALLY


----------



## personal lux (Apr 25, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> You mean to tell me the two sets of genetics won't blend into one from this technique? REALLY


They will not. Do your research.


----------



## anzohaze (Apr 25, 2015)

Grafting of plants first started in south carolina. And no they will not share genetics if you graft an orange branch to an apple tree the 1 branch grows oranges and the rest will be apples edit maybe not SC directly but my buddies great great uncle was the first one around to do it a long time ago


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 25, 2015)

personal lux said:


> Hm...im not sure WHY youd want to graft a cannabis plant? the plant wont hybrid itself





abe supercro said:


> You mean to tell me the two sets of genetics won't blend into one from this technique? REALLY





personal lux said:


> They will not. Do your research.


being facetious, thus the all caps. 

there's got to be a few good reasons ppl wld want to graft cannabis.


----------



## vostok (Apr 25, 2015)

so whys this post in advanced , ....again.?


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 25, 2015)

vostok said:


> so whys this post in advanced , ....again.?


make it advanced with a contribution your-highness


----------



## personal lux (Apr 25, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> make it advanced with a contribution your-highness


One reason would be to have a single mother plant possible of producing clones from multiple varieties.


----------



## personal lux (Apr 25, 2015)

personal lux said:


> One reason would be to have a single mother plant possible of producing clones from multiple varieties.


Or to see how the top growth from one plants genetics produces with the root system of another.


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 25, 2015)

right, especially with outdoor grows, in colder climates hardier rootstocks may help certain genetics produce better.


----------



## anzohaze (Apr 25, 2015)

Get an out door plant that has a massive root system and just graft clones to it the roots are there it could then concentrate all energy into growing larger and bigger buds


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 26, 2015)

The only real viable use for grafting with cannabis, in the context of how most of us cultivate, is in mothering plants, for the reason stated, one mother with multiple strains. All other grafting of cannabis, IMO, should only be for experimentation or fun..it's not really a viable alternative.

Grafting to climate acclimated root stocks could be an advantage in outdoor growing, there are scientific report of doing this with fruiting trees, where grafts are done on native root stocks that are adapted to the soil conditions, side by side test show the acclimated root system produces more and better fruit because it can uptake nutrients better than a non-regional root system, but it would be harder to do with an annual like cannabis because of the short life cycle. You would have to flower out a plant, reveg it first, then once it's back in a veg state do the graft, wait for the graft to take and heal..then it would be ready to go again. Just the reveg/graft and healing process could take a couple months, where you could have a fully vegged ready to flower clone already. The people I have seen do a root graft on cannabis all stated it was done just out of curiosity and a larger, just as healthy plant could have been grown from clone in less time( no healing/acclimation time associated with grafting).


----------



## mainliner (Apr 26, 2015)

its called 'drifting' and it doesn't happen.

im not sure but i think it happens a tiny bit, if at all iv read.

and the chance of hermy is zero as you do it in veg.

(drifting the genetics from the graft i meant ^^)


there's a cafe in Amsterdam which used to have one in his shop with about 20 different strains on ...... All with labels hanging from each strain lolol ..... Mad world !!





still looks really complicated though .


----------



## vostok (Apr 27, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> make it advanced with a contribution your-highness


10 days is the time you have to make the scion take to the rootstock, 10 days, in that time most members here would have successfully grown out as many clones as they ever have wanted, come day 12, .. 90% plus of clones in the bubbler would be wanting potted to their own pots, this grafting I admit does have it uses like for storing a damaged twig on another plant, until its big enough to clone, I got my first gfaft back in the 80's with 3 or four differing strains aboard, ...but it does make use of some male roots that would go to the trash, but then again its easier just to turn them female..
Its also how 90% of the fancy plants you see in stores are created, via grafting,...even the simple apple tree these days is but a graft of some old old old ...mother ...

but for me its horto-cryo, but its all tight ass lipped when I'm around, you can hear them frezzer lids being shut real quick ...lol 

wink wink ...boyz


----------



## mainliner (Apr 28, 2015)

its a good idea for someone whos got room for two plants .

they can have their main plant in one room and a multi strained mother in another room .

just pick and choose which cutting you want ever time you wanna grow .


simple


----------



## Fease (Apr 28, 2015)

Can we please keep opening repeated threads over and over. Grafting , 24 hour cycle vs..., defoliation... Light??? It's my favorite thing to displace already good threads with others.


----------



## Fease (Apr 28, 2015)

Bump!


----------



## vostok (Apr 28, 2015)

Fease said:


> Can we please keep opening repeated threads over and over. Grafting , 24 hour cycle vs..., defoliation... Light??? It's my favorite thing to displace already good threads with others.


Thats the biz we are in like a good dynamo on a cheap bike, you can only power what you are hooked too, and yes there is a cycle
you start with 
"where do you get seeds?", and maybe end 49 years later with "I need a holiday?"


----------



## mainliner (Apr 29, 2015)

Fease said:


> Can we please keep opening repeated threads over and over. Grafting , 24 hour cycle vs..., defoliation... Light??? It's my favorite thing to displace already good threads with others.


 please feel free to give your side of the topic


----------



## Fease (Apr 29, 2015)

I came off a little strong, sorry. Whatever's clever. Nothing wrong with grafting or other interesting canmabis growing techniques.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Apr 30, 2015)

vostok said:


> so whys this post in advanced , ....again.?


Because some folks are too damn lazy to do a search.

Took me all of 5 seconds. https://www.rollitup.org/t/joined-spliced-grafted-plants-joining-root-systems.860860/page-2#post-11409459


----------



## High Grade Only (May 3, 2015)

anzohaze said:


> Grafting of plants first started in south carolina. And no they will not share genetics if you graft an orange branch to an apple tree the 1 branch grows oranges and the rest will be apples edit maybe not SC directly but my buddies great great uncle was the first one around to do it a long time ago


uhh i could have sworn grafting came about somewhere between the first and sixth century in china with fruit trees. Fruit barring trees scions that are grafted onto rootstock fruit faster than those grown from seed and also allow for uniform production of phenotypes. Also, most fruiting trees are very difficult to root from cuttings alone. 

Mind you, we are talking about Trees, not an annual flower. There does not seem to be any advantage to grafting cannabis when discussing it's agricultural production. It's cuttings root fine on their own, and frankly having a mother plant with multiple varieties grafted to it just sounds like a labeling nightmare.


----------



## mainliner (May 3, 2015)

High Grade Only said:


> .
> 
> having a mother plant with multiple varieties grafted to it just sounds like a labeling nightmare.


 just have one extra strain on it then


----------



## ozman (Jul 25, 2015)

Well I know its a old thread,but I did the whole grafting thing.Once I got proficient at it,I ended up grafting 3 different strains on to one plant.I then had a plant with four different strains on it.
I was able to cut clones off of them for a very long time.  
The process itself isnt that hard just a lot of things need to work right the first time.I had my share of failures till I figured it out.It was easier making grafts instead of having so many mother plants.


----------



## TubeAndJar (Aug 16, 2015)

Nice job! So in your opinion, it was worth the extra work/time? I would think you'd have to grow it out a decent amount before cloning which requires space/time that I would also think would be about the same as 4 smaller mothers. It's very interesting to see this, thanks for posting.


----------



## Sask_organic (Nov 1, 2015)

Honey and aloe vera on the cutting are beneficial and specific grafting tape is the way to go.


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 5, 2015)

I


abe supercro said:


> You mean to tell me the two sets of genetics won't blend into one from this technique? REALLY


It won't,,, theres got to be sexual reproduction,,,, unless your a mad scientist,lol


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 5, 2015)

farmerfischer said:


> It won't,,, theres got to be sexual reproduction,,,, unless your a mad scientist,lol


----------



## mnbvcxza (Nov 5, 2015)

lol


----------



## dirtpower (Nov 9, 2015)

farmerfischer said:


> I
> 
> It won't,,, theres got to be sexual reproduction,,,, unless your a mad scientist,lol


He was being sarcastic...Hehehehehe, grin, wink.


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 9, 2015)

dirtpower said:


> He was being sarcastic...Hehehehehe, grin, wink.


Yeah I picked that up abit late,,lol,, sarcasium is hard to pick up on at times through text..lmao,,especially when your heavily medicated,,


----------

